# The RFR Relaxing Rot Away Weekend is coming...



## Jonathan (Oct 22, 2008)

We are almost done with all the details and the official website will be going live soon RFRWeekend.com

So stay tuned and thank you to all who have been showing a big interest in attending it will not disappoint.


----------

